# 1930s motobike ID request Peerless badged, Shelby made?



## Tino (Apr 28, 2018)

I would like to get some info on this 26 inch Peerless badged motobike, I am not sure if a year can be established based on the frame #.
The sprocket looks to be Shelby, maybe the experts can ID the bike based on the pics.

Thanks in advance Tino


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 28, 2018)

*@Tino

Shelby-Built .. 1935*


----------



## Tino (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for your fast reply!
Does anyone have some pics or brochures from this year model so I can track down the correct missing parts and figure out the correct color scheme?

 I can't seem to find a whole lot of info when I google it.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 28, 2018)

Tino said:


> Thanks for your fast reply!
> Does anyone have some pics or brochures from this year model so I can track down the correct missing parts and figure out the correct color scheme?
> 
> I can't seem to find a whole lot of info when I google it.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 28, 2018)

There are more photos in this thread.  Your fenders are a little different as is the lower truss bracket, but that maybe Peerless specific parts.  Mine is badged as a Western Flyer  I still have this bike  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-shelby-built-western-flyer.120944/


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 28, 2018)

*Just because there are a bunch of fotos of 1935 Shelbys here ... don't kid yourself into believing there are a bunch of frames available.  They are not.*

*..... patric*

*

 *
*


 



 



 

 



 




*








*

 



 



 *


----------



## Tino (Apr 29, 2018)

Nice bikes! Thanks for the additional info and pictures!
I love the colors on the Lindy, I am wondering my bike is correct to restore it as a Lindy.

Thanks again guys, Tino


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 29, 2018)

Tino said:


> Nice bikes! Thanks for the additional info and pictures!
> I love the colors on the Lindy, I am wondering my bike is correct to restore it as a Lindy.
> 
> Thanks again guys, Tino




*Correct and do-able -Yes .... Gonna need a special lamp ... 
special lamp-bracket ... special rack ... pump ... badge ... 
and that klaxon-horn is wrong on the machine pictured.

The correct horn needed IS STILL a Seiss Klaxon but with the
mount assembly that places the unit just ahead of the right
handlebar grip.  A tough cookie to locate.

Wind in your sails .......

..... patric*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 29, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> There are more photos in this thread.  Mine is badged as a Western Flyer  I still have this bike  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-shelby-built-western-flyer.120944/




@bikeyard

@rollfaster

*Those non-wishbone, twin parallel-bar Shelby motorbikes
are indeed made of ''unobtainium ore'' mined on Mars.

Just Beautiful -- they be ....

Am fortunate to still have a frame / fork set of this type. 
Only one I ever captured ... back in 1988.

And ya know I digz the waaay-long Shelby front raingutter.

..... p.*


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 29, 2018)

your bike looks to be correct as found just restore it the color that it is now.and then get some period correct accessories.it will be way cheaper.that looks like original paint on the bike.the hole on the front fender is for a light or fender ornament.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 29, 2018)

here ya go the latest fashion for your bicycle.available in the years 1934 and beyond.


----------



## Tino (Apr 29, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for the additional information!
I am a sucker for original paint bikes, unfortunately this one has been repainted at one point.

Those catalog pages are awesome, I think I might have most of the 'goodies'.


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 29, 2018)

dave the wave said:


> here ya go the latest fashion for your bicycle.available in the years 1934 and beyond.
> 
> View attachment 797308
> 
> ...



thanks for sharing does pictures i was able to make out what my saddle was since the leather logo was gone.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 13, 2018)

I am a new member, and this is my 2nd post, again about Shelby bikes.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/34-36-shelby-motorbikes.131660/
This deluxe model picture came from this site, somewhere.





Tino said:


> Does anyone have some pics or brochures from this year model






The 19" nominal frame may be about 18-3/4" as measured.


----------

